# my plow setup for not breaking cables



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

I heard about all the people that break the cable while picking up the plow on their quad. Here is what I did. The pipe hangs out front of the rack and has a heavy spring attatched. From the winch, the cable goes through a pully hooked to the plow and then up to the spring. It not only saves the cable from breaking, it allows the plow to rise about 3 inches higher when hooked direct to the winch. I very seldom even stretch the spring because it has enough travel going up that I stop before it pulls the plow up to the frame.Hope the pics help. I put a 2x4 across the rack because my first attempt bent the 1/2 in pipe of the rack. The wood displaces the weight, so no problem now!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

let us know how it works







I changed mine to pull straight out of the winch.. I broke my cable three times before changing it.. No breaks since..


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

another pic


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

I have used this for the last 2 winters. Not one broken cable.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Get rid of the cable and use synthetic rope, you'll have no more issues with a broken cable


----------

